# Jig for binding and purfling



## gary parrott (10 Feb 2010)

Hi folks,
does anyone know where I can get plans for a binding / purfling jig?many thanks in advance…gary


----------



## OLD (11 Feb 2010)

binding / purfling ? had to look it up in google and the first result explains how its done .


----------



## Kalimna (11 Feb 2010)

May I suggest you pop over to www.mimf.com? They have an excellent FAQ section and an edited library of previous discussions. Generally a very helpful bunch too, but it's helpful to read the above first...

Have you made any guitars before? Or is this the start of something?

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## gary parrott (13 Feb 2010)

Hi Kalimna,
Thanks for the link. 
I made one other guitar so it is very much a learning curve for me. Cutting the rebates for the binding and purfling is the most traumatic part of the exercise.
cheers...........Gary


----------

